# Compressus feeding



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Lots of pics.. I have more, but it would be rediculous.. lol Tried to get some of the better ones here.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn he looks good








Great pics Joe.
Pete


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

omg


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> omg


TY!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pics of a great looking specimen. Thanks for sharing...







!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

that is one great looking fish, nice planted tank by the looks of things

that is one great looking fish, nice planted tank by the looks of things


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

wow they are some very good pics , and the compressus has a huge mouth , love it mate .


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY you have spent some time to take those pics for sure.
These are quality shots, man.

Harry


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Those feeding shots are very hard to get. Good, hopfully you saved one picture for the picture of the month.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sweet dude!!! plz feel free to post some more..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sweet looking fish and plant dippy....very nice job like you always do!..


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful pics and fish Dippy!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice pics!

it's the second coming of yorkshire


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Nice pics of a great looking specimen. Thanks for sharing... !


Thanks for saying that! there are a few compressus that look great here on p fury! I'm blessed to be one of them!



> that is one great looking fish, nice planted tank by the looks of things





> wow they are some very good pics , and the compressus has a huge mouth , love it mate .





> DiPpY you have spent some time to take those pics for sure.
> These are quality shots, man.





> sweet looking fish and plant dippy....very nice job like you always do!..





> Beautiful pics and fish Dippy!


Thanks a ton guys, very glad to hear such nice comments!



traumatic said:


> sweet dude!!! plz feel free to post some more..


ok! I'll see what I've got -hehe I have a few more lol


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

very nice :nod:


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very Nice Dippy


----------



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

Fantastic pictures Dippy, that is one spoiled fish!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> very nice





> Very Nice Dippy





> Fantastic pictures Dippy, that is one spoiled fish!


Thanks guys.. Imma try and get more pics on that I took soon lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ok more pics


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW,

What a great looking fish and tank. Nice shots :nod:

Bobz


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very, very, very, very, very nice looking fish and tank set-up Dippy. Those are very nice action shots.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

thanks Taylor, he is eating like crazy lately.. maybe he is going to grow lots again... He is getting huge! 
I got him in november @ 3.5" --I'd say now he is a solid 6"


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

he looks pretty vicious...

again, realy steller tank man...

cheers


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

what it eatign in those pics?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

when it comes to live planted serra tanks... nobody beats dipps! awesome man!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome feeding pics


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> he looks pretty vicious... again, realy steller tank man...


Thank you, again! He is very vicious! He leaped out of the tank trying to bite my wife about 2 months ago lol.. He eats very aggressively, and a lot of it! I think there is a hole in his belly lol


> what it eatign in those pics?


Hi, and welcome to the site, NeXuS.. He is eating his favorite meal.. Silversides.. he starves himself for those things.. he absolutely loves them


> when it comes to live planted serra tanks... nobody beats dipps! awesome man!


Thanks so much! I'm glad you like it! It is a lot of work at times... like today.. SOOO much trimming!

And thank you as well, Fresh2salt, I'm glad you enjoyed them! I had fun taking them too


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Dippy...insane man....I am crazy about your tank and compressus...OH MY GOD that fish is just perfect....























More pics please?????

Jay


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is silver side somthin ya can by at a fish shop??? or a wild minnow like fish?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Dippy...insane man....I am crazy about your tank and compressus...OH MY GOD that fish is just perfect....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> is silver side somthin ya can by at a fish shop??? or a wild minnow like fish?


ya, I buy mine at my lfs around the corner, great shop called "All Oddball Aquatics". They come frozen, so it is much easier to take shots of him while he is eating.










> Dippy...insane man....I am crazy about your tank and compressus...OH MY GOD that fish is just perfect....
> More pics please?????
> Jay


Thanks Jay!! Pfff, now I have to post more pics! ask and you shall recieve!! (although maybe not as good, or more of the same lol) The last picture is a closeup somewhere in my 10g tank.. Hope you dig!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow, stunning pics, set up and fish!! Top notch!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

u feed urs everyday or just when he begs for food (like 2 times a week or so?)?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW!!!! That is one sweet ass fish. I have never seen one look that good. I sense a POTM in one of those! You should definitely post one for the contest, you would have my vote!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Wow, stunning pics, set up and fish!! Top notch!


Thanks a ton! I appreciate that


> u feed urs everyday or just when he begs for food (like 2 times a week or so?)?


Ya, when I walk by the tank, he will let me know when he is hungry. Which has been every day lately.. but sometimes he will go 2-3 days without eating. It is really up to him.


> WOW!!!! That is one sweet ass fish. I have never seen one look that good. I sense a POTM in one of those! You should definitely post one for the contest, you would have my vote!


Wow, thanks! I submitted one for the POTM contest, but I didn't post it. Now that I look at the pic I submitted, it looks really grainy to me.. oh well, I never said I was a good photographer lol
I'm glad you enjoyed the shots!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

awsome pics!!!!! nobody else has a chance in the potm if you enter. atleast thats my opinion.

keep the pics commin


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks, mauls!
But the pic I submitted was a side view with his mouth opened up pretty wide, and no feeder..


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for more picts. Thats is an amazing fish.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks sprfunk! 
I don't have anymore pics from that feeding session that I kept, but here is a bottle I took a shot of the other day LOL
Oh, and 1 of me going down the street on my chopper


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

what size tank is he in? and do u have a co2 system on ur tank is that how ur plants look so nice?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

75g -- Pressurized CO2, and there are lots of reasons the plants are growing good.. 
the most necissary ones are 1) light 2) ferts 3) CO2


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Dippy is the aquatic plant god! Though shall bow to him and embrace his holyness. Nice pics man and awesome looking fish. He is one awnry unit.
E


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

CloneME said:


> Dippy is the aquatic plant god! Though shall bow to him and embrace his holyness. Nice pics man and awesome looking fish. He is one awnry unit.
> E


Hey thanks! I really appreciate the comment!

I would like to make a comment though.. just pointing something out.. I am no god







.. don't want to be in competition there, no need..







God has it covered.. lol
I have no holyness whatsoever that is mine.. it all is the Lord's!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

You're a damn humble man. Be it as it is. You have a great skill for the planted tanks. 
Hey some of those plants look familar. heheh. 
Oh yeah the quality of those shots is great! 
What kinda cam are you taking pics with? I can't get over the detail in some of the pics you guys take. Sadly my camera is not up to par with what you guys are using. 3.2mp is crap.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Sunshine









Pride is something no man, in truth, can have. When we have it in us, it is living a lie. I wrestle with it, like anyone else, but I will destroy pride in my heart with lots of help.
I really hope those plants grow in nice for ya! I believe in you man, I think you are going to do well with your tank! -There are quite a few others who I feel the same way about, and you are surely among them.

I have to admit.. those pics were taken with a Canon 350D, with a Canon 28-105 lens. The camera does all the work..







lol


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

Good looking man


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice shots DE even in fast action mode seem to have no blur, i gotta buy one of these canon cameras in the future


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Good looking man


Thanks!!


> Nice shots DE even in fast action mode seem to have no blur, i gotta buy one of these canon cameras in the future


Appreciated, flip--but man, those cameras are pricey!! Save up lots of beans before you buy! (get a decent lens with it, they make the camera)


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome shots!!! that is a great looking tank with a great looking fish!!! he looks bigger than 6"!!! either way, very nice!!!! POTM for sure!


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

3rd pic in the first set is a good pic


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks Sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at anyrate you have amazing tanks. 
I truly appreciate the words of support. Hopefully I will be able to produce some aquatic masterpeices as you do.

Cannos are the best cameras around these days it seems. I'm gonna have to look into that upgrade myself. I hate that I can't get nice crisp pics of my tanks and fish to really show off.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> awesome shots!!! that is a great looking tank with a great looking fish!!! he looks bigger than 6"!!! either way, very nice!!!! POTM for sure!


TY! Ya, he is about 6" --I submitted a side shot of him with his mouth open.. lol


> 3rd pic in the first set is a good pic


Thanks, I like that 1 as well











> I truly appreciate the words of support. Hopefully I will be able to produce some aquatic masterpeices as you do.


For some reason, I think you will get it, as long as you remain patient, and willing to work with what the tank throws at you.. It can get quite scary at times lol -but as long as you keep positive, and don't give up, you will learn to thwart algea in a NY minute







It takes time to learn the types of algea and why they come, and what to do in the event that something happens..


> Cannos are the best cameras around these days it seems. I'm gonna have to look into that upgrade myself.


I love Canons and all, but there are some very nice Nikon, and Sony digital SLR's as well.. maybe a couple other comperable, but not sure


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

That's an impressive S.Compressiceps..


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i would like to comment on your beautiful fish and pictures but your plants just take my eyes everytime i see them


----------

